# The system cannot find message text for message number 0x%1 in the message   for %2.



## SXiPRATEEK (Apr 18, 2010)

*The system cannot find message text for message number 0x%1 in the message 
for %2.*

windows gives me error on files downloaded via *utorrents* 
or re-checking it works fine.
but moving copying these files gives repeted errors without any reason.
i have checked my hardisk from many softwares for any disk error.
i have format whole hardisk & repartition it,& it work fine without any error,  
but again with torrents i get the same error.
"_*The system cannot find message text for message number 0x%1 in the message 
for %2.*_"


----------



## abhijangda (Apr 18, 2010)

*Re: The system cannot find message text for message number 0x%1 in the message   for *

try moving or copying these files when utorrent is not installed. Also try Free Download Manager. I hope u will like it.


----------



## celldweller1591 (Apr 18, 2010)

*Re: The system cannot find message text for message number 0x%1 in the message   for *

Try this : remove the  erratic torrents from the uTorrent window and
reopen them again. It may be that you need to briefly log back on
whatever tracker the torrents came from to start them up.
Once you restart the torrents, they will pick up from wherever they
were prior to the errors/removals.
You might lose your ratio counts on the affected torrents in the
uTorrent window, but this probably won't affect your ratio on the
trackers themselves.


----------

